# Relocating to Australia



## jzvokuenda

My wife & l have finally decided to migrate to Australia from Botswana.We intend to apply for sub class 189 and we will be writing IELTS exams in December 2015. We are so excited to start the process.

Any ideas, information and assistance in any form, we would greatly appreciate.

Jo & Meg


----------



## Verystormy

What would you like to know?


----------



## jzvokuenda

Hi,

Generally how long does it take to get Sub Class 189 Visa that is for my wife, daughter and myself?

How is the cost of living like in Australia? I understand it is a function of where exactly one would be staying, is that right?

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Verystormy

It varies a fair bit by occupation, points and other factors, so difficult to say.

Also, if you are from a high risk country, there may be security checks that can take some time.

On average, I would allow 4 to 6 months after you lodge the application. However, it is an average and some can be much quicker, but some much longer.

If you haven't started the process yet, you will need to get your skills assessment done - this can take a few months. Once done and ILETS done, you can lodge an eoi. Invitations are then given out according to occupation ceiling limits and points.


----------



## Verystormy

Cost of living does vary by state, so, it is difficult to give an estimate.

Some good things to look at are

Coles Supermarkets
For an idea of groceries

Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au
for an idea of properties

Other things such as household bills vary by family too much to say. However, most Australian cities are regarded as some of the most expensive in the world. Though WA house and rental prices are coming down significantly at the moment. But, the flip side is that it is because the economy is struggling.


----------



## havesomeleeway

As a new member I can't post links. However I would urge you to Google for Hutbitat. It's a big data property search engine that we came up with. In short, it's like Google but for properties in Australia. At the moment we've got comprehensive listings in NSW and VIC and are adding WA to the list. 

In addition, we have also mapped out supermarket locations on the map for easy reference. 

Background story: We had experiences of moving to Australia and being utterly frustrated with the home search experience.


----------



## jzvokuenda

Thank you guys for the infor.l am on it & will update you about my findings.

Jo


----------



## JandE

jzvokuenda said:


> How is the cost of living like in Australia? I understand it is a function of where exactly one would be staying, is that right?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


Cost of living is greatly influenced by your accomodation costs. The average australian 4 bed house or a 1 bed apartment. This can make a massive difference. So can having children. And of course your social life costs.

After two years away i am noticing our costs running at about $700 per week, for food and renting a 1 bed furnished apartment. This will increase as we get a larger property and begin living life again properly.

For a nice comfortable life, I would personally like upwards of $1,500 per week to spend.


----------



## jzvokuenda

That's so informative. If l may ask, are you saying your apartment is fully furnished?

On another note, given that someone is a Permanent Resident, does that give the person a better position to get things like mortgages, scholarships to further education & even education for kids?


----------



## Verystormy

Permanent residents education is free. 

Mortgages depend on income. 

University is not free, but permanent residents are treated as resident for fee purposes. But, are not eligible for full funding. That requires citizenship.


----------



## JandE

Verystormy said:


> Permanent residents education is free.


A lot of people disagree with that, but the cost is normally minimal, just a few hundred dollars per year for stationery and uniforms etc.

However, about one third choose private education and that can vary in cost, with around $8,000 per year being common in some areas. But it can be $25k+.


----------



## RomilaBhagat

Hello Everyone,

I am also planning to relocate to Australia but have not started the process yet. Can anyone please help me with the best and genuine Australian Immigration Consultancy in India?

Thanks and Regards,
Romila


----------



## Verystormy

RomilaBhagat said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am also planning to relocate to Australia but have not started the process yet. Can anyone please help me with the best and genuine Australian Immigration Consultancy in India?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Romila


https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## RomilaBhagat

Thanks for the quick turnaround. 

The link provided is very helpful and I have consulted few agencies also. I was wondering if I can initiate my PR process without taking any help of consultants but myself, as there are many agents against which I see negative reviews in consumer complaints. Would really be grateful if you can provide me with the steps on how to initiate the PR. I got my CV assessed with one of the consultant and found that I am eligible for permanent skilled migration with 70 points.

Awaiting your response.

Thanks,
Romila.


----------



## JandE

RomilaBhagat said:


> Thanks for the quick turnaround.
> 
> The link provided is very helpful and I have consulted few agencies also. I was wondering if I can initiate my PR process without taking any help of consultants but myself, as there are many agents against which I see negative reviews in consumer complaints. Would really be grateful if you can provide me with the steps on how to initiate the PR. I got my CV assessed with one of the consultant and found that I am eligible for permanent skilled migration with 70 points.
> 
> Awaiting your response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Romila.


Are you talking about MARA agents with negative reviews and complaints?

There may be many non MARA agents who may not know the full rules for Australian immigration, and may not have even qualified for MARA.


----------



## Verystormy

RomilaBhagat said:


> Thanks for the quick turnaround.
> 
> The link provided is very helpful and I have consulted few agencies also. I was wondering if I can initiate my PR process without taking any help of consultants but myself, as there are many agents against which I see negative reviews in consumer complaints. Would really be grateful if you can provide me with the steps on how to initiate the PR. I got my CV assessed with one of the consultant and found that I am eligible for permanent skilled migration with 70 points.
> 
> Awaiting your response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Romila.


First, you do not need to chose an agent in India - even when in the same country, everything is normally done by email anyway.

Be careful of 70 points - that would, at this stage be unusually high.

This is the first step - lots of reading https://www.border.gov.au/

What is your occupation?
Qualifications?
Length of time in occupation since qualifying?
Age?
Medical issues?


----------



## RomilaBhagat

JandE said:


> Are you talking about MARA agents with negative reviews and complaints?
> 
> There may be many non MARA agents who may not know the full rules for Australian immigration, and may not have even qualified for MARA.


Hi,

Yes I am talking about one of the MARA agent (WWICS) whose review I saw negative in the complaint forum. Can you pls. let me know if it is possible to apply for PR without any support of agent?

Thanks,
Romila


----------



## RomilaBhagat

Verystormy said:


> First, you do not need to chose an agent in India - even when in the same country, everything is normally done by email anyway.
> 
> Be careful of 70 points - that would, at this stage be unusually high.
> 
> This is the first step - lots of reading
> What is your occupation?
> Qualifications?
> Length of time in occupation since qualifying?
> Age?
> Medical issues?


Hi,

Thank you so much for the information that agent is not necessary to hire for PR. I will save a lot of money in that case. I have calculated the points and it's coming to at least 60.
My age - 30
Qualifications - Bachelor of Engineering (B.E.) in Computer Science from Manipal University
Occupation - Business analyst in IT firm
Length of occupation - 7.2 years.
Medical Issues - None

Pls. let me know if I can submit my skill assessment report myself and also if anyone can share the format of skill assessment report and the way forward.

Thanks and Regards,
Romila


----------



## Verystormy

Yes you can do it yourself and start by getting your skills assessed.

You will also need to undertake ILETS.

Just be aware of the pitfalls and remember that if you make an error, immigration will reject your application and you lose the money


----------



## RomilaBhagat

Verystormy said:


> Yes you can do it yourself and start by getting your skills assessed.
> 
> You will also need to undertake ILETS.
> 
> Just be aware of the pitfalls and remember that if you make an error, immigration will reject your application and you lose the money


Hi,

Thanks for your response.
I have enrolled myself for IELTS and have got the dates for January, 2016. I also went through the link border.gov.au that you had sent. It is very helpful, thanks.
What I understood is that if my skillset is present in SOL, then I can lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) and fill all the required details. But one thing i did not get is where do i submit the skill assessment report? Do I need to follow any other step prior to EOI? 
Pls. suggest.

Thanks and Regards,
Romila


----------



## Verystormy

No. The order you do things is:
1. Check occupation is on the SOL
2. Get a positive skills assessment
3. Take ILETS
4. DOUBLE CHECK YOUR POINTS
5. Submit an eoi
6. Wait to be invited
7. Submit application with skills assessment and other relevant documents such as ILETS
8. Case officer will contact you to undertake medicals and police checks
9. Submit medicals and police checks
10. Wait for grant of visa
11. Move to Australia!


----------



## jzvokuenda

Hie everyone,

Just got my IELTS General results today.l got the following points; Reading 7.5 , Writing 6.5, Listening 7.0, Speaking 8.0. Is that good enough for sub class 189 application?


----------

